# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  احاول ان انساك

## mylife079

الايام هي الايام والزمان يسير وكل هذا من عمرنا 
حاولت ان انساك لكن لااستطيع ان انسى
اشتاق اليك والشوق يذكرني فيك واريد ان انسى
تلك الايام والجروح والالم يذكرني فيك
وهبنا الله نعمه النسيان سبحانه واريد ان انسى
جربت نسيانك ولكن سرقني النسيان اليك وذكرني فيك
تذكرت صورتك ويهرب مني النسيان
تذكرت كلماتك ورسائلك ويهرب مني النسيان
تذكرت متى التقيان وكما سار بنا الحديث والشوق والاهات
احاول ان انساك واريد ذلك
جروحي والالم لايندمل الا بالنسيان

----------

